# Check this out...



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have seen so many amazing artists on this forum and I thought that it would be cool to have a art thread, here is a link for the non-betta art thread that is in the lounge. This thread is open to any type of art, drawing painting, and if you mainly have betta pictures feel free to post them, I just wanted to offer a thread that can show off other types of pictures 
Also I figure we could have a thread to also share tips and tricks.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81637

I hope to see all of your amazing work soon!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i luv betta fish i don't have GOOD non-betta art uploaded and am too tired to upload D= hate being lazy


----------

